

OLPC XO-2 to be open source hardware - RK
http://www.heise.de/english/newsticker/news/126646
Here's the link to the X0-2 page:<p>http://wiki.laptop.org/go/XO-2
======
duskwuff
Negroponte must be on crack if he think they can build these for $75 each.
They still haven't gotten their current hardware below $100... how they plan
to build something significantly more complex for less escapes me.

~~~
elviejo
Often to build more complex systems is a matter of changing the game entirely.

Alan Kay talks about how the Arch allow craftsmen to write cathedrals with 3
times more volume than the great pyramid and only 1/10 of the mass. (ie they
used less rocks). They were using a complete different approach to
construction.

So if Negroponte and Mary Lou Jepsen want to get to a laptop of less than 100
usd. They need to reinvent the device. I don't know if it will be $75 or
$150... it still will be impressive.

